# PostgreSQL mehrere Tabellen miteinander in Abhängigkeit abfragen



## dwex (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

sorry für den Titel - aber mir ist kein besserer eingefallen.

Ich habe zwei Tabellen (hier die verkürzte fassung) in PostgreSQL.

Tabelle 1 (vorschläge)
id(int) -- mitarbeiter_id(int) -- text(text)

Tabelle 2 (mitarbeiter)
id(int) -- name(text) -- vorgesetzter(int)


Jetzt brauche ich ein paar unabhängige Abragen.
Bei folgendem komme ich jedoch nicht weiter - es übersteigt meine gedanklichen Fähigkeiten momentan komplett. 

Ich muss alle Vorschläge aus Tabelle 1 dem jeweiligen Vorgesetzten anzeigen.
Da die ID des Vorgesetzten in der Tabelle 1 nicht existiert müsste ich ja zuerst die Tabelle 2 abfragen und mit irgendeinem JOIN das mit der mitarbeiter_id der Tabelle 1 verknüpfen - oder?

Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen - vielen Dank im voraus******


----------



## Yaslaw (5. Juli 2013)

Kenne PostgreSQ nicht. Aber was du suchst in ein LEFT JOIN


----------



## dwex (5. Juli 2013)

vielen dank - ich habe es jetzt so gemacht:

```
SELECT * FROM ideen LEFT JOIN mitarbeiter ON ideen.mitarbeiter_id=mitarbeiter.id WHERE mitarbeiter.vorgesetzter=2
```


----------

